# Cpt code - If anyone has coded



## PAULA FEDELE (Jun 4, 2012)

If anyone has coded the following scenario I would be grateful for any guidance.
Urologist perform an  Exploratory Laparotomy, Lysis of Adhesions, repair of ileoconduit enterotomy, placement of left ureteral stent.

Is it appropriate to code the repair of the enterotomy as 44602 "suture small intestine"
is the ileum section that was cut & used to form the ileoconduit still considered small bowel even though it's not functioning  in that way. 

my other thought was 50727, but the hole was 1cm away from the anastomosis; so technically it wasn't a "revision of urinary cutaneous anastomosis"

I am all set on the other codes...I'm just stuck on the repair of the hole in the ileal conduit.
Thanks Paula


----------

